# Easy Jet - unbeliveably cheap fair



## Lucky Larry (Mar 16, 2010)

We will be flying from Berlin to Venice in October.  I've got a quote on Kayak of $38 for the trip.  It looks like there is a cost of $14 for a bag up to 20 KG.  

This is still less then 50% of the cost of the next lowest fair on Air Berlin.

We've flown Easy Jet before but then it included the cost of the bags.  

What is the catch?  

lucky larry


----------



## Laurie (Mar 17, 2010)

Price the whole trip on EasyJet all the way thru to where they want the passenger info - as long as you're seeing all the taxes and fees, there's no catch. EasyJet is just that, one of the best and easiest-to-deal-with lowcost carriers. 

But there was a 25% sitewide fare sale that ended at midnight (their time) last night, so you may have been seeing a lower fare than you'll see today.


----------



## Lucky Larry (Mar 17, 2010)

*Booked*

Thanks, I thought as much but wanted to make sure.  The flight was a bit more but still it will cost less than 100 usd to fly from Berlin to Venice, including paying to check two bags.


----------

